# Can I really get good coffee from this?



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

After my failed life with the sage barista express I have been on the look out for a new set up. My original plan was to go for a rocket apparrtamento and a ceado grinder. About 2 grand worth of kit there, which also takes up too much space in the kitchen.

My current favorite coffee is from foundry cafe here in Sheffield, which use lever machines to pull shots. This inspired me to look what I could buy and I come across the LA PAVONI EUROPICCOLA.

I understand it's not easy to get consistent coffee from the la pavoni, but I'm willing to learn. The machine has a very small footprint and is well suited to my current needs.

What grinder should I pair it with? Would a high end hand grinder suffice? Something like a lido 3? Made by knock?

Please advise.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Aarrrrgh. Again with the grinder!...Miiiiiiiilldrreeeeeedddddd!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Aarrrrgh. Again with the grinder!...Miiiiiiiilldrreeeeeedddddd!


What's this? Oh yes . . . I see . . . hmmm . . . . machine . . . yes . . . a grinder . . . GRINDER?

*bangs head on table*


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Lol it's more about the machine. I'm getting the hand grinder! Don't worry.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

What's your total budget? spend as much on the grinder as the machine.

what coffee do you drink? Spro/cappa/filter? all 3?

that will change the recommendation you get.

consider buying used from the forum, your money will go further, and you'll get equipment that's been looked after e.g. only used with bottled water.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Benjijames28 said:


> Lol it's more about the machine. I'm getting the hand grinder! Don't worry.


Plenty of people get great coffee from a La Pav, no reason why can't with a little practice and advice.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Are you buying new?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Had some lovely coffee from my old La Pav!


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

No requirement to buy new.

I enjoy lattes, flat whites, and Gibraltar's.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I love my Pav. What's a Gibraltar?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Nopapercup said:


> I love my Pav. What's a Gibraltar?


I love a cheeky Gibraltar.


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Nopapercup said:


> I love my Pav. What's a Gibraltar?


A slightly longer shot of espresso with a small amount of smooth textured milk. Also known as a cortado.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Benjijames28 said:


> A slightly longer shot of espresso with a small amount of smooth textured milk. Also known as a cortado.


You learn something new every day


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Nopapercup said:


> You learn something new every day


When done well it's very nice, especially for someone like me who does not like straight espresso.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Benjijames28 said:


> When done well it's very nice, especially for someone like me who does not like straight espresso.


I don't really drink milk so I stick to espresso as I like the texture as well as the taste. The Pavoni's make great espresso and if bought second hand I'm not sure you can get a better coffee for the money but they're not good for multiple cups as they get hot very quickly. You also need a good grinder!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Agree with @Nopapercup, the lever's are a learning curve but once mastered I think they make great coffee. Small footprint, and heat up quickly which when time is precious in the mornings is a life saver. Easy to maintain too. Just not so good for multiple cups.


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Well I'm only coffee drinker so multiple cups thing isn't an issue. As for learning curve, that's fine.

I've heard about the need for a good grinder but how good is good? Will my high end hand grinder be enough?

I'm not sure I will be able to justify something like a ceado for a while, I'm just about to upgrade my car.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Benjijames28 said:


> Well I'm only coffee drinker so multiple cups thing isn't an issue. As for learning curve, that's fine.
> 
> I've heard about the need for a good grinder but how good is good? Will my high end hand grinder be enough?
> 
> I'm not sure I will be able to justify something like a ceado for a while, I'm just about to upgrade my car.


If you're not making multiple cups definitely get one, you won't regret it. I've never used a hand grinder so can't say but as long as you can find the space you don't have to spend a fortune on a grinder. I paid less than £150 for my Cimbali Magnum but it's big. There are plenty of second hand commercial grinders out there that will do a good job.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Benjijames28 said:


> I enjoy...Gibraltar's.





Nopapercup said:


> What's a Gibraltar?


 good question!



Benjijames28 said:


> A slightly longer shot of espresso with a small amount of smooth textured milk. Also known as a cortado.


 aha OK interesting.



Jon said:


> I love a cheeky Gibraltar.


 Wait, so what's a cheeky Gibraltar, is that something to do with nandos?


----------



## John T (Dec 4, 2014)

The Lido E is an ideal hand grinder for the La Pavoni.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Or a very nice Eureka mignon!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> Or a very nice Eureka mignon!


Where would one be able to find a 'very nice Eureka mignon' @Jacko112 ?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

igm45 said:


> Where would one be able to find a 'very nice Eureka mignon' @Jacko112 ?


Mmm, in the for sale section maybe @igm45


----------

